# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Is my tank Big enough?

## Kirsty

This might sound silly asking this and sorry if it is.... 

I got a tank 25 liters Hexagon.
http://www.rocketaquatics.co.uk/prod...roducts_id=254

I was just wondering how many fish i should be putting in it?  Pets at home said because they are small fish i can get loads in but I just wanna make sure i dont put 2 many in. 

Atm I have 6 Tetras and 5 Zebras and 1 Pleco..... (and 1or 2 baby snails that i havent seen for ages) and 2 plants and an ornoment. 

Do you think i can put more in?

I dont want to put too many in incase they end up having baby fish.   But i seen other nice fish that I want.

Thanks In Advance.  :Smile:

----------


## Thesergeantmajor

Hi, Im afraid your pretty much maxed out. Time for a second tank maybe :-)

----------


## Kirsty

> Hi, Im afraid your pretty much maxed out. Time for a second tank maybe :-)


Cheers seeing as this is my first tank il leave it as it is for the moment.. Not sure if im ready for 2 tanks....  :Smile:  :fishy:

----------


## Gary R

> Cheers seeing as this is my first tank il leave it as it is for the moment.. Not sure if im ready for 2 tanks....


And why not  :lol: .......we all end up getting another one   :Wink:

----------


## Kirsty

> And why not .......we all end up getting another one


 :lol:  dont think ive got use 2 the one ive got atm... I  worry about the fish 2 much  :oops:

----------


## Timo

Do what all fish keepers do.

GET A BIGGER TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :lol:

----------


## Ian

sorry i know its an old topic just want my 2p to be heard:

i always thought tetras needed alot of swimming room so i wouldnt personally do it but i think they would be ok. Plec is a nono sorry since it needs much more room than that (especially if its a common plec!!)

----------


## Kirsty

> sorry i know its an old topic just want my 2p to be heard:
> 
> i always thought tetras needed alot of swimming room so i wouldnt personally do it but i think they would be ok. Plec is a nono sorry since it needs much more room than that (especially if its a common plec!!)



You have told me this before and i said that i will be getting another tank in a few months i also said my fish have loads of swimming space,  i think they are alrite for the time being as im getting another tank in a few months.  :Smile:

----------

